# My Stomach journey



## bgrant21 (Jul 15, 2017)

I have been suffering from gastrointestinal problems since march 2016

MY STORY (feel free to PM me if you have any thoughts!!)

I

V

Initial shock or disturbance that initiated these symptoms arose from the consumption of a multitude of workout supplements. I have taken several types of protein shakes since I was 14 and never had worse then a loose stool and no consistent or annoying problems. However, being naive when I finished playing hockey last year I decided I would pack on the muscle so at the time I was having a protein shake whenever I worked out, 20 capsules of MAP amino acid 10 in the morning and 10 at bedtime and 2 scoops of collagen peptides same times as the amino acids. Now I was told not to continue the protein powder by the person who recommended the amino acids and peptides but I continued them as I thought they were better. I later began taking a creatine by Rivalus, this creatine was a blend of around 4 or 5 different creatine's a lot of them not "thoroughly" researched. I took this creatine whenever I worked out as it also acted as a pre-workout. Additionally at this time I was eating in a heavy surplus of calories in comparison to my weight. I was eating until I was full and past that. I had no problem stuffing myself until I wanted to puke because I have never puked off of food in my life and always felt fine around 20 minutes later, until now at least LMAO. I noticed minor stomach pains and nausea only during workouts when I took the creatine and when I didn't I had no issues. I can't remember everything but it got to a point where I begua puking off of food in the morning and this happened around 4 times in a span of around 2-4 weeks. This is when I knew something was wrong and dropped the creatine... I continued the other supplements for various lengths protein powder/bars being the longest. Since then it has only gotten worse it went from random spasms in the morning to the inability to eat normal amount's of food at breakfast. By normal I mean I would puke or dry heave and come close to puking after a bagel or even less. However, my stomach would generally go back to normal as the day continued and i could eat my normal "large" meals because of course I was still in the mindset of eating until I "wanted" to puke to gain muscle. I would wake up every morning nauseous and bloated to the point where I was just eating yogurt and blending oats with milk it was awful and still is. At this point I consulted my parents and took a blood test to check for celiac disease etc.... nothing came up. Around late July/August 2016 I started inconsistently taking probiotics and eating yogurt with probiotics in it to help.. I didn't really see a pattern of positive growth. At this point I was still taking protein powder and bars and was trying to eat healthy aka chicken and rice as well as minimizing consumption of greasy fast-food but again was never consistent or disciplined. Additionally, this is when I began noticing a problem with drinking alcohol. for example I puked off of 3 beers due to bloating and nausea which by the way was not normal at all for me. Then the new school year came around and I decided to see a GI my mom pulled some strings and I saw the doctor on September 26 2016. After the second appointment he put me on domperidone to help the flow of my digestion. Initially I found it was helping I was prescribed 10mg and told to take half capsules 3 times a day. I found it slightly reduced bloating and nausea which was good but the pill also had a risk of giving you heart disease. I found the pills benefits began to plateau and not helping very much. As well the doctor had gotten me to take another blood test and the results showed just under the average iron level. It was assumed this was partially because I had a very large rhinoplasty surgery to put together my smashed up nose and it took 3 hours instead of the expected 1 the previous year and I lost a lot more blood then I was supposed to. I was put on iron pills and as well started taking digestive enzymes(not prescribed by my doctor) I just took them off of computer research. I began noticing constipation and thought it might have come from the iron pills but I am pretty sure I had been having on and off constipation/diaherea just hadn't noticed it due to being overwhelmed by so many symptoms. Anyways I stopped taking the iron pills. I did notice over the break that eating in smaller amounts did help with symptoms. Around November I had a school halloween party. At the party I had around a mickey of vodka plus a solid amount of Somerthsby cider. I puked early into the night but like normal after I puke once and I get drunk my stomach is for the most part normal for the rest of the night. However, the next morning my stomach was in a genuine sharp pain all across my stomach and felt like I had to puke but didn't. I only had 1 meal that day, the pain it was quite severe. From then on I for the most part didn't go out to parties and didn't drink at all really. Come late January/early February I was invited to a school semi formal I drank a similar amount as I did at the halloween party and woke up the next morning with my stomach in a similar pain but much much more severe. I puked stomach acid for around 3 hours in intervals. Anything I ate I puked it up. I ran to the store grabbed some gaviscon and munched on some crackers/ sipped on ginger ale. The Gaviscon definitely helped with the stomach acidity and with a day or two I was back to normal. As well I took a laxative to try and clear up the constipation and it did but then I just started getting dihareaa again so yea. A week later my doc put me on an acid reflux pill and it had a similar effect as the domperdione eventually plateauing. I then stopped taking both the domperidone and the acid reflux pills and consulted a naturopathic doctor around the start of March. I had my grad trip to punta cana in a weeks time and wanted to be able to go and drink. She said she could fix me up in a week and I was so freaking happy. She prescribed me four UNDA drops the numbers are 243,39,47 and 44. This was supposed to kill all the bad bugs in my stomach. Anyways I noticed they were helping a bunch I was taking 10 drops from each bottle 3 times a day 10 minutes before or after my meals. My symptoms dropped quite a bit and I was quite content. Unfortunately I got bronchitis a week before my trip as well and decided I wasn't going to go. The infection heightened my symptoms a lot I was puking and more bloated then ever it was awful. However, 2 days into the trip two of my other buddies one who had a concussion and the other I can't remember why he didn't go decided they were going to fly into the trip late. just coming off the infection and feeling a little better I decided I'd go with them. The flight was awful I was bloated, nausea and very uncomfortable the whole flight coming close to puking the whole time. And just my luck.... I was down to around 10 drops in all four UNDA bottles. I drank mixed hard alcohol drinks throughout the week and ate very very little. I had maybe two small meals everyday partially due to drinking 24/7 LOL. Also, I was taking Echinacea pills to help me recover from my sickness. LOL and get this as the trip went on my stomach got better to the point where by the end of the trip I was drinking straight vodka and beer. The flight home was fine and the days after the trip which was around March 23 I was completely symptom free. For around four days of I was still on echinacea I was eating 4000 calories of food and it was both fast food and healthy food. It made no sense but I was completely normal again. Now, I begun taking Adderall i think it was 10mg, to help me finish this 7000 word film documentary due the day after the break finished. Anyways Adderall is known to suppress appetite and eventually my bloating and low appetite symptoms came back again by the fourth day sadly. My naturopath doctor then decided to switch me onto the second phase of the program in April, which consisted of the steps 1) Discontinue current UNDA's, 2)HMF Intensive: 1 capsule, 2 times daily for 6 months. Refrigerate.

3) Chlorgen: 2 capsules, 2 times daily, 4) Liv Complex: 2 capsules, 2 times daily, 5) Gemmotherapies: mix 1/2 teaspoon of each in a BIG glass of water and drink, morning and evening or 2 times daily. Follow with another glass of water. Best 15 minutes away from food. The 4 gemmotherapies are Ulmus campestris, Juglans
regia, Ficus carica, Acer campestre, 6) UNDA 14: 10 drops on the tongue once daily in the morning on waking. Keep onbedside table, 7) UNDA 202: 10 drops on the tongue once daily in the evening before sleep. Keep
on bedside table, 8) Drink at least 2.5 litres of plain water on this program and 9) Avoid onions, garlic and gluten as much as possible on this program. I didn't notice the PDF attachement showing these steps in the email sent to me so I proceeded into this face without increasing my water intake and drinking the strong Gemmotherapies straight. About 2 weeks or so later I got this excruciating stomach pain randomly It was so bad I couldn't walk, more like a spasm i'd call it. I ran upstairs and lied in bed for 5 minutes and it was gone. I had one like that some other day after drinking and stopped taking the gemmotherapies. As well I was taking the UNDAS 3x a day instead of once and wasn't avoiding onions/gluten. This is where I began getting more stomach and acidic pains constantly. I re-continued my UNDA's this time with the HMF intensive, living com and the chlorgen as I found it helped. I did this for a while and played around with the amount I was consuming of the HMF, living complex and the chlorgen. Around the May 24 long weekend I boozed with some of my buddies up at a cottage and had no stomach pains. I still had low appetite and some nausea but no acidity or nausea which was good. Unfortunately after that I ran out of those drops and for about a month I wasn't taking any drops because the store was backordered that long. My stomach ended up going back to the same old symptoms and my birthday came around about the fourth week I was off the drops and I puked after 2 shots of vodka. That brings be to pretty much the present. It is currently July 16 2017 I am just getting better from a viral throat infection. I currently have a lower than normal appetite, not very much nausea which is good and diarrhrea/ the shits. I am currently taking the original 4 UNDA drops and 3 HMF intensive capsules daily. - July 06 2017

*****
Oct 2017 - I recently have found out through stool tests of bacterial infections and parasites that I had Camplyobactor Jejuni. A nasty infection that gives you symptoms of abdominal pain, nausea and vomiting. I assume I got this infection on my trip in Punta Cana as the infection is normally picked up from raw meats or unclean water. I am almost positive it has gone now as I took the strong antibiotics prescribed to me by my doctor. The diarrhea and constipation have totally subsided as well as the sever abdominal pain thankfully however, I still have stomach sensitivity/ incomfort. My acid reflux is still apparent however I am now taking Dexilant 60mg to counter that as well as staying away from spicy foods. I did have a food sensitivity test done which said I was slightly allergic to many many things, almost all dairy, gluten, wheat, barley etc.. however, I take these results with a grain of salt because I still had the bacterial infection at the time which could have influenced those results and sensitivity results are often not very accurate in the first place. I am currently taking the product deep immune because I am always sick, like literally always its awful, Align, dexilant and a "temporary gut flora modifier" which has been helping with my bloating. My future plans are getting a colonoscopy to really rule out anything that could be disrupting my digestion and creating this bloating sensation/pain in my colon and intestines. Lastly I have been having two colorued stools, a light whitish/beige colour and a darker normal brown colour stools. Please leave your thoughts and comments. thanks you!


----------



## jessps1530 (Oct 19, 2017)

Did you ever stop the sport supplements completely? I started using pre-workouts and post workout supplements, occasionaly metabolism booster, some protein powder and bars (but not nearly as much as you from the sounds of it) approx a year and a half ago and have recently started having stomach pains/indigestion/diarrhea/constipation. Dr said it is likely IBS but I have my doubts. There have been a few occasions I've almost puked but my issue is primarily the other end

Anyone have thoughts on sport supplements and symptoms of the such?


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey, that's an amazing story. I can definitely relate to this - supplements, preworkouts and all kind of this stuff really helped me. Even though, I'm one of those people, that don't believe in miracle working of supplements I have noticed seriously amazing changes to my body once I started to supply myself with proper diet and plenty of workout. i just keep my diet in check - I don't eat to much of milk, I have cut saturated fats - mostly and supply myself with non-saturated instead - I got to love olive oil and I eat only those carbs that are "light", not too much of fast food. I've cut drinking as well, alcohol wasn't really that much helpful for me at all - even a beer or two once a week and I don't drink as much coffee anymore and I gotta say, those changes have really helped me. Metabolism boosters like L-carnitine, Ashwagandha are some good way as well, but I didn't really rely on them and I have focused more on going for a healthy and fit lifestyle. I'm supplying myself also with Vitamin D3, Vitamin C, Multivitamins, and beta-glutamine. All I need for now and I keep this lifestyle for several years already and I feel so much better compared to before. So, I did kind of similar like you did and if anyone was wondering what to do in those situations I can only recommend them to start sorting their life out starting from the basics - build the proper foundation first, then try something different and start enjoying life in the manner, that you want!


----------



## jessps1530 (Oct 19, 2017)

Barney71- Sounds like sports supplements (like pre workout and metabolism booster) actually helped your IBS?

Bgrant21- did you ever discover a positive or negative connection between supplementing and IBS?

I'm curious if my sports supplements could be a culprit... I've used them for quite some time without any issues but its possible they've accumulated in my system over time? I research everything but to be honest none of these are approved by the FDA so who knows.. not that the FDA is the say all with all the GMO foods that are FDA approved!!!


----------



## bgrant21 (Jul 15, 2017)

Everyone:

Hey guys so I actually had a colonoscopy and a re-gastroscope done and I was told I had Gastritis and GERD. So I was put on a FODMAP diet, look it up its basically a really clean diet that is meant to let my stomach heal. So basically gastritis is a inflammation in the stomach lining and what I can derive from this is that my overuse of workout supplements put a strain on my stomach and created sensitivities on my stomach. And basically, this diet is meant to allow my stomach to heal and eliminate these sensitivities too like dairy and gluten etc... Therefore over time my stomach can heal to normal. For my Acid reflux(GERD)/gastritis I was given Sulcrate which is meant for ulcers but gastrits and ulcers are linked. This drug is meant to coat my stomach and basically give room for my stomach to not get aggravated by little things of if I slip up on my diet. So far this new process has helped its omnly been 3 weeks but I think im going to stick too this one. Anyways guys I wish you all the best of luck and feel free to reply with your new insight and opininions,.

@Jessps30 I did stop my workout supplements completely as I knew they were clearly irritating my stomach and I have tried again and they've given men diaheraa etc..


----------

